# Is their a build log section?



## seagregory (May 18, 2011)

I am getting ready to start a build in my focus for a show this weekend I thought it may be cool to do a build log for you guys. It is strictly Spl and thought it would be a good way for some people to see what I do so do I just throw it up here in the spl fourm or is their a specific place it belongs. Thanks.


----------



## Jaredturp (Apr 30, 2010)

There sure is, fella.


----------



## seagregory (May 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

there is and always has been..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DIYMA Member Build Logs - DIYMA.com - Scientific Car Audio - Truth in Sound Quality


----------

